# Tire Pressure Monitors are backward



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> They (dealership?) didn't "reprogram" the TPMS when they rotated your tires.


This, which is why its always wise to check tire pressure with a gauge. I've seen numerous people come in with 60 or 80 psi in a tire (44 max) because the light said that tire was low and they just tried adding air.......... Lots of air until it went away. Scary part is some of these people are blown away that it was a different tire that was low and shocked that they almost blew up tire.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> They (dealership?) didn't "reprogram" the TPMS when they rotated your tires.


This. When they rotated my tires, they didn't recalibrate the TPMS, so when I got a screw in the rear tire, TPMS complained about the front one.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Not really a big deal now that you know about it. Just keep the switch in mind when filling up your tires.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

can you reset the sensors on the car or does it require a dealership scan tool?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It requires the scan tool and takes about 5 minutes. It should be part of the tire rotation.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

obermd said:


> It requires the scan tool and takes about 5 minutes. It should be part of the tire rotation.


I rotate my own that's why I wondered if I could do myself good to know

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> They (dealership?) didn't "reprogram" the TPMS when they rotated your tires.


yup


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

nike12000 said:


> I rotate my own that's why I wondered if I could do myself good to know
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You can do it yourself on 2011-early 12 models. At the tire pressure screen, ignition on but engine not running, you can hold down the set button til you see "learning mode" on the dash display. The horn will chirp, let 5-10 psi out of the front tire until it honks again. Then on to the next tire. Kinda an annoying way to do it, but it is cheaper than having someone reset them (think my dealer charges $20-30 for that)

Mine worked. Once. Haven't got it to work right since then, nor do I really care as long as they're all the same value. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

nike12000 said:


> I rotate my own that's why I wondered if I could do myself good to know
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You can do it manually: 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...ed-go-dealer-buy-tpms-tool-tire-rotation.html


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

Depending on what part of the USA you live in, try out a Discount Tire, also known as America's Tire in some parts. They will either reset them for free, or for a very low charge. When I took off my winter tires (on rims) last April, I went to my local Discount Tire and in a matter of minutes, at no charge, I was rolling correctly again. They are my go-to source for any tire related issues here in Michigan.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Moved to wheels and tires.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> You can do it yourself on 2011-early 12 models. At the tire pressure screen, ignition on but engine not running, you can hold down the set button til you see "learning mode" on the dash display. The horn will chirp, let 5-10 psi out of the front tire until it honks again. Then on to the next tire. Kinda an annoying way to do it, but it is cheaper than having someone reset them (think my dealer charges $20-30 for that)
> 
> Mine worked. Once. Haven't got it to work right since then, nor do I really care as long as they're all the same value.
> 
> ...



Good to know
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Mine worked. Once. Haven't got it to work right since then, nor do I really care as long as they're all the same value.


 I have done my tire rotation twice, I recall the reset seemed to take longer than expected on the second rotation.


----------

